
While you’re up, print me a solar cell - Garbage
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/printable-solar-cells-0711.html
======
bonsaitree
A 1% efficiency won't be a net-energy-gain for any sort of large-scale
commercial production.

Three key questions:

1\. What is the relative scarcity, if any, of the materials used to
manufacture the "inks".

2\. What is the durability/degradation under "field conditions" of the cell's
active photovoltaic substrate?

3\. Do the "inks" degrade in an environmentally friendly fashion?

------
ashishgandhi
It is this very ability of America to attract inventors (and other smart
people) - from around the world, give them what they need and let them do what
they love that makes me always bet for America and not against her.

